# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Secciones del laboratorio.

## Iban

Algunos usuarios tenían algún problema para ver alguna sección del laboratorio (el área de "construcción"). El problema debería estar resuelto. ¿Podríais comprobarlo, y también que todos veis el área de "bricomagia"?

Aquél que siga con problemas, que me mande un MP.

----------


## lalogmagic

Iban, por mi parte resuelto, muchas gracias.

Por cierto, que ingratos que no me dejaban ver esos secretitos, que cosas tan valiosas tengo ahora para leer, analizar y estudiar.

----------


## Iban

Shhh... ;-)

----------


## Prendes

Solucionado  :Smile1:

----------

